# [emerge] Paquets bloqués man-pages (résolu)

## Fenril

Bonjour à tous,

Récent utilisateur de Gentoo, je suis actuellement confronté à un problème de paquet bloqué. Suite à un emerge --update --newuse world, j'ai deux paquets qui me posent souci. Voici le message d'erreur :

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

[ebuild N    ] sys-apps/man-pages-posix-2003a

[ebuild U ] sys-apps/man-pages-3.20 [2.76] USE="-nls*" LINGUAS="fr%* -cs% -da% -de% -es% -it% -ja% -nl% -pl% -ro% -ru% -zh_CN%" 

[blocks B     ] <sys-apps/man-pages-3 ("<sys-apps/man-pages-3" is blocking sys-apps/man-pages-posix-2003a)

 * Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be

 * installed at the same time on the same system.

  ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-apps/man-pages-posix-2003a', 'merge') pulled in by

    sys-apps/man-pages-posix required by ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-apps/man-pages-3.20', 'merge')

For more information about Blocked Packages, please refer to the following

section of the Gentoo Linux x86 Handbook (architecture is irrelevant):

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?full=1#blocked

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

J'ai tenté de masquer les paquets concernés, un à un puis tous les deux, ils me disent que ces paquets sont nécessaires pour la mise à jour. J'ai fait un revdep-rebuild avant, sans résultat, pas plus qu'un  emaint --fix world. Je suis à court d'idées. Quelqu'un aura-t-il la réponse ?

Merci.Last edited by Fenril on Sat May 16, 2009 9:02 am; edited 3 times in total

----------

## Oupsman

Déinstalle man-pages, puis réinstalle le ... 

emerge -C =sys-apps/man-pages-2.76 puis emerge sys-apps/man-pages

ca devrait aller mieux après.

Pourrais-tu aussi mettre ton titre en conformité avec le forum  :Question: 

----------

## Fenril

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

> Déinstalle man-pages, puis réinstalle le ... 
> 
> emerge -C =sys-apps/man-pages-2.76 puis emerge sys-apps/man-pages
> 
> ca devrait aller mieux après.
> ...

 

Je teste ça...

Grand pardon, j'ai rectifié le titre.

Edit : bon bin effectivement, ça marche. Je n'y avais pas pensé...

Merci bien !

----------

